# USB3.0 intern



## Snejmann (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Ist mein erster Beitrag hier. Also nich meckern wenns die falsche Kategorie ist o.ä.

Also: Ich habe mir ein neues Gehäuse bestellt mit Front usb3.0
Mein Mainboard hat aber keinen internen USB3.0 Anschluss sondern nur die zwei hinten am PC.
Meine Frage ist ob es eine PCI Karte für usb3.0 gibt, die auch einen internen Anschluss hat.
Oder ob es einen Adapter gibt, mit dem ich die Gehäuse Anschlüsse benutzen kann. Der also die usb anschlüsse zu dem 20pin stecker machen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen. Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. Juli 2011)

Meinst du eine Karte, die die sonst extern vorhandenen USB 3.0-Anschlüsse innen hat? Dann wäre diese vielleicht was für dich: DeLOCK 89272, 2x USB 3.0, PCIe x1 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Als Adapter gibt es das hier: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

Um welches Mainboard handelt es sich? Seh ich das richtig, dass es diesen 20pin HEader für USB3 auf der Platine hat? wenn ja, dann nimm den LianLI Adapter.
Der DeLock Adapter bietet für USB3 nicht die volle Bandbreite.


----------



## Snejmann (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein ASRock 870 Extreme3
Das Gehäuse hat den 20pin Header. Der Adapter ist aber "falsch rum". Also das Mainboard hat genau den gleichen Stecker. Ich brauche aber eine Buckse.
Ich suche also einen Adapter der "anders herum" ist oder eine PCI Karte, die eine 20pin Buchse für usb3.0 hat.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. August 2011)

Foto wäre mal ganz cool, hab nämlich keinen Schimmer was du meinst. Welches Gehäuse ist es den?


----------



## Snejmann (1. August 2011)

Naja also der 20pin stecker vom Gehäuse sieht halt genau so aus wie der von dem Adapter. Gesucht wird also das Gegenstück hier Hellblau:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Chaser mkii


----------



## Snejmann (1. August 2011)

Hat keiner eine Idee??


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

Also hat dein MoBo einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss, aber keine Buchse, sondern einen Stecker?  
Gibts das überhaupt?


----------



## Snejmann (1. August 2011)

Nein mein Mainboard hat nur die Anschlüsse an der PC-Rückwand. Und ich suche eine PCI Karte mit dem 20poligen stecker oder eine pci karte mit normalem stecker und dann einen adapter auf den 20poligen.


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

So wie die hier?



			
				TBF_Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> DeLOCK 89272, 2x USB 3.0, PCIe x1 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Snejmann (1. August 2011)

Ja aber dann fehlt noch der adapter. Und der ist mein Problem, weil den finde ich nirgendwo


----------



## Murxwitz (1. August 2011)

ich such auch schon länger nach so einem Adapter
zum Glück lag bei meinem Gehäuse immerhin einer dabei um die Front-USB an interne USB2 anzuschließen hätte aber schon gern USB3
Adapter von intern auf extern gibt es ja mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Hood (5. August 2011)

Ja, so einen Adapter gibt es! 
Von Cooler Master: 
Cooler Master Parts Shop
Interner USB 3.0 Stecher auf 2 mal externe USB 3.0 Stecker
Hab ich auch gesucht! Danke CM


----------



## trucker1963 (6. August 2011)

Oder nimmst diese hier: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » Silverstone SST-EC03 Internal Dual Port USB 3.0 Card - black
Die hat den Internen Anschluss.


----------



## McBen (6. Januar 2012)

sorry das ich den thread hier wieder hoch hole,

hat das einkaufen bei dem coolermaster shop gut geklappt?
gibt es den vielleicht auch noch bei anderen shops wie alternate, mindfactory, caseking?

habe dasselbe problem


----------

